# java.library.path festlegen.



## Andi1804 (11. Sep 2007)

Hi Leute,

ich will mehrere externe jars einbinden und benutze Eclipse.
Mit einer jar funktioniert es, aber bei einer anderen bringt er mir:

Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no lwjgl in java.library.path
....

Es heißt auch in der Anleitung, man muss den java.library.path auf das Verzeichnis wo sich lwjgl befindet setzen.

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich in Eclipse den java.library.path festlege, ändere, .... ?


mfg

Andi


----------



## bygones (11. Sep 2007)

einzige moeglichkeit die mir grad einfaellt ist bei den startoptionen unter VM arguments -Djava.library.path=PATH den pfad einzutragen


----------



## tuxedo (11. Sep 2007)

Es ist ja nicht so, dass das Forum eine Suchfunktion hat oder so.
In den letzten 2 Tagen ist mir das "Problem" 2 oder 3 mal hier im Forum über den Weg gelaufen.

- Alex


----------



## Andi1804 (11. Sep 2007)

@deathbyaclown  
Danke für deine Hilfe

@alex0801
Sorry, aber ich hab keine klare Antwort auf das "Problem" mit der Suchenfunktion gefunden. 
Vieleicht hab ich ja nur die falschen Stichwörter verwendet.


mfg

Andi


----------



## tuxedo (11. Sep 2007)

Dann schau mal hier:

http://wiki.root1.de/index.php?n=Java.JmeSetup

Das hab ich mal vor längerem für mich niedergeschrieben zum einrichten der JMonkeyEngine. Da ist auch drin erklärt wie man innerhalb Eclipse eine Native-Library korrekt einbindet damit Eclipse den Java Library Path korrekt setzt.

- Alex


----------



## LukasP (5. Dez 2008)

tuxedo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es ist ja nicht so, dass das Forum eine Suchfunktion hat oder so.
> In den letzten 2 Tagen ist mir das "Problem" 2 oder 3 mal hier im Forum über den Weg gelaufen.
> 
> - Alex



Du bist nutzlos.


----------

